# ANY CANADIAN GREEK TORTOISE BREEDERS



## Kuiko (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm looking for a Greek Tortoise, and I am wondering if there are any Greek Tortoise breeders in Canada, preferably Alberta. And if there aren't any breeders, where else can I find them?

Also, I heard the price range is somewhere in the 200's and 300's. Is this true?


----------



## Kuiko (Aug 4, 2015)

Also, does anybody know any petstore chains that could sell them?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 5, 2015)

I know CBC Turtles and Tortoises breeds a few kinds of Greeks. Contact them and see what they have available. I'm fairly certain they can ship to Alberta. https://www.facebook.com/pages/CBC-Turtles-and-Tortoises/209874839043152


Tails&Scales http://tailsandscales.ca/turtlestorts/ and C&C http://www.candctortoises.com/available/ may have had Greeks in the past, if memory serves. If CBC doesn't have any right now, it wouldn't hurt to call those other two to ask if/when they might have Greeks again.


----------



## Kuiko (Aug 5, 2015)

Ok thanks

Anybody know any other breeders?


----------

